# Crossbows and such



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Fingermullet and I had a good opening day on his home turf. This was the first time I'd seen a crossbow at work. He and I were sitting over a corn pile and a group of four nice does came in. He nailed one just behind the shoulder and she took off. That damn bolt goes so fast I couldn't begin to see it. It was a pass through the deer and stuck way deep into the ground on the other side. It was getting late in the evening and raining. We decided to take off after her through the briars and brambles down the side of a freaking mountain. We chased a blood trail for a while and then it disappeared. We started looking over a bottom at the side of the hill and finally found her. The next thing on the agenda was to haul her out. OMG, that was quite an adventure. After a lot of effort we were able to get her to the truck and then sit down and pant a while. We sounded like a couple of dogs after a big run! Finally we got down the road and Fingermullet said, "I left the arrows where we started". Thankfully, we were able to drive back to the corn pile to get them. I don't think I could have done another hike like the one we had just finished.

All in all, it was a great hunt and a great time. I am impressed with the X-bows for sure. 

Way to go Darin.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Crossbow*

I really enjoyed the company. When we opened the door to the "deer stand" I could tell Bill was worried about not seeing deer. After an hour I knew he really was in doubt. Then about 15 minutes later the doubt went away. 

I tried to get Bill to shoot it but he had nothing of it. I sure wish he would have shot that deer. I would have been happier with him killing it than myself. I was impressed with the crossbow. I started to doubt that I even hit it. I am used to seeing the arrow dissapear into the deer. Hell I never even see the arrow in flight.

After we found her I was really glad he was with me. I thought I was gonna die before we got her back to the truck. She ran down a pretty steep hill before she decided to give up. I only hit one lung due to the angle. I guess that is why she ran so far. 

Enjoyed it Bill!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

It was my pleasure Darin. Thanks.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Some states only allow a crossbow for the disabled. I learned on an bear kodiak. Got my first compound in MI. Still don't shoot with a site. IMO, a crossbow is like a shotgun. Arrow went through, get bigger heads.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

NC only allowed crossbows for the disabled up until this year. This year they opened them up to everyone. 

I never thought I would like one until I bought this one. Now I love it. There are a bunch of diehard bowhunters that I know using crossbows now and loving it.

I have shot just about every broadhead that they make. The G5 Montecs are a great head. I am sure some are better but this one gets the job done. I really don't want a deer running off with my arrow stuck in it. I prefer a pass thru. Saves the arrow. 2 deer have been shot with the same arrow and head. A few strokes across a stone and it shaves again. Can't ask for more.

Those that don't like the idea of using a crossbow should keep using a bow. As long as they remain legal in NC I will keep using it. 

It also allows my son to hunt with me during archery season. 

Darin


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, Whatever someone enjoys hunting with is fine with me as long as it's legal. I haven't tried a crossbow yet but can understand the attraction. It's my understanding that you have to have a permit from the sherrif's office, a pistol permit I guess, in order to "buy or receive" a crossbow in NC. Seems a little strange to me.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Permit*

It is kinda stupid how they are doing it. You have to go get a pistol permit but they do not take it when you buy a crossbow. You just have to have one present. I think it is just a money making operation for the County.

Even the stores that sell them think it is stupid. They did not know what to do with them so they are just letting people keep the permit. The state has yet to tell them anything.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> NC only allowed crossbows for the disabled up until this year. This year they opened them up to everyone.
> 
> I never thought I would like one until I bought this one. Now I love it. There are a bunch of diehard bowhunters that I know using crossbows now and loving it.
> 
> ...


I agree. Put the prey down ASAP. IMHO, I would never even think about the arrow over the life of the prey. Shoot a deer, learn to track. I have spent hours in swamps, hip deep snow, etc. I have never lost a deer. They mean to much to me. I spent in MI. More there than here. They lose alot. Not the way I hunt, not the way I fish.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was not thinking just about the arrow over the deer. A complete pass thru generally produces better blood trails. 


Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I was not thinking just about the arrow over the deer. A complete pass thru generally produces better blood trails.
> 
> 
> Darin


My X-bil shoots a 94lb pull bow. He pulls this thing. Shoots all year and does BULL every time. I spent many hours tracking his. I shoot a 54lb Darton. rockey mountain 125 and they go 75-150yds. Works for me .


----------

